# diagnosic laparoscopy with hysteroscopy & D&C



## LMCODER (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you code the Diagnostic Laparoscopy when it is done to take pictures of the abdominal cavity and uterus; and then a hysteroscopy with a d&c is done?
My thoughts are no you can't but I want to confirm this. Usually anytime a service goes from being diagnostic to having a procedure you can't code the diagnositic service. I am new to GYN coding.

Thanks for the help.
Laura


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 15, 2010)

You are correct.


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 16, 2010)

Why can't you code the dx lap in conjunction with the hysteroscopy?  There are no bundling edits.  The hysteroscopy is a different & separate procedure with a different & separate approach.  You wouldn't code the dx lap if the physician ended up doing another procedure laparoscopically, but that doesn't appear to be the case here.  

Assuming there was medical necessity for doing both dx lap & a hysteroscopy, I'd certainly code both of them, but now I'm worried that my logic is not logical at all....  Anyone else want to weigh in on this?  I'd be really interested to hear from another experienced OB-GYN coder on this one.

Becky, CPC


----------

